# BNIB Sony XM-7557 $350.00



## legend94

Sony ES XM-7557 5 Channel amp | eBay

not mine but i consider that to a great amp if you have the room for it, don't let the name fool you


----------



## rslice97

Thats my amp listing.... my dream amp but I want to buy a gun.


----------



## legend94

rslice97 said:


> Thats my amp listing.... my dream amp but I want to buy a gun.


Dont sell dont sell! That is one of the best amps ever made and i have owned most brands!


----------



## rslice97

Im thinkin about it every time I get an offer of $150


----------



## legend94

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ssovers/104541-amp-gurus-i-have-question.html

this is the four channel but you get the idea

i cant find it but i remember when this came out it either beat a mcintosh or was really close in a review magazine. this was most surely the last car audio sony ever made thats worth owning.


----------



## BumpaD_Z28

legend94 said:


> ... this was most surely the last car audio sony ever made thats worth owning.


SO TRUE ! Makes me sad 

~DaVe


----------



## takeabao

I have been running one of these on my midrange, tweets, and sub for about 18 months now, along with the 7527 on my midbass.



















They are absolutely incredible. Very, *very* clean power. If you can fit it, and your electrical system can support it, you won't be disappointed.

A 7557 + a Bit-Ten D (or 80PRS, even) would give you a sick 2-way+sub setup.


----------



## legend94

Takeabao that is an awesome install!

Have you guys seen the one tyroneshoes painted black? Work of art.


----------



## Coppertone

Does anyone know what happened as far as this amp?


----------



## legend94

I might have talked him into keeping it!


----------



## Coppertone

That's great news as I was tempted to buy it just to display it in my garage...


----------



## rslice97

Against my better judgement i just took a deposit on it... Kind of a bummer but my old boston gt amps have been keeping me pretty happy. They dont look near as good though!


----------



## Coppertone

Congrats and I hope that the sale gets you what you want out of it. My best to you sir...


----------



## pjc

It will b treated very well. Thanks again. After seeing that one in Ray's Tubdra I really wanted it.


----------



## legend94

pjc said:


> It will b treated very well. Thanks again. After seeing that one in Ray's Tubdra I really wanted it.




For a minute i thought this amp was gone forever .... it will be for sale within the year.

Where have you been hiding pj?


----------



## pjc

My grandma and sister both passed away within a week of each other. So been spending time with family and taking care of my grandpa. It's all good now. 
I'm planning on attempting to keep this. I did promise the seller that if I ever decide to sell it I will sell it back to him.


----------



## rslice97

Haha now its in writing! Hope to see it again one day!


----------



## pjc

I would definitely let u know first. But I've got a good feeling its gonna be used. These have always caught my attention. Looking forward to it. Thanks again.


----------



## legend94

Glad you are back pj and sorry to hear what you have had to deal with.


----------



## takeabao

legend94 said:


> Takeabao that is an awesome install!
> 
> Have you guys seen the one tyroneshoes painted black? Work of art.


Thanks.

And yes, have seen it. Not my style.
The anodized red aluminum is beautiful. Rattle-canning it black is just ghetto -- far from a "work of art". Just IMHO though...


----------



## legend94

takeabao said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And yes, have seen it. Not my style.
> The anodized red aluminum is beautiful. Rattle-canning it black is just ghetto -- far from a "work of art". Just IMHO though...


and we are all full of opinions! 

i really like the red too but that black matte finish was a change up

the thing i liked most about that amp is on trips i would keep the music rocking and after 6-8 hours it normally would feel like cold metal


----------

